# DSLR Controller is back!



## msatter (Oct 29, 2016)

It was a very looooooong wait (almost two years) for a new release of DSLR Controller and it finally arrived.



> DSLR Controller v1.00 released
> 
> No longer 0.x, and no longer BETA
> The transition from 0.x to 1.x has no special meaning. This is just the next release. The BETA moniker has been dropped, because even if using USB on Android will never be fully reliable, USB host availability is now relatively common even on mid-range devices... it only took 5 years.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

That's good news for users.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, I thought this app was being left to expire, this is fabulous news, I do like this app. Off to update if my phone hasn't done it automatically, I haven't used it for a week or two. 
Thanks for sharing this. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

